# my collection



## kimothy (Jul 17, 2005)

here is a picture of my current mac collection, minus the brushes and skin care products:


----------



## Sanne (Jul 17, 2005)

that's looking good Komithy!!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 17, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## Jillith (Jul 20, 2005)

cool!


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks great!!


----------



## dreams (Aug 19, 2005)

ooooooOOOO.....I'd probably loose half of them...


----------

